

Google changed the Chrome icon in the latest dev build - Osiris
http://chromestory.com/2011/03/google-chromes-new-logo-now-in-the-dev-version/#comment-9093

======
ghurlman
It does look a little crappy at 32x32, but hey - it _is_ the dev build. I
expect that it'll be cleaned up before it hits general use.

Also: linking to a comment way down the page? Bad form.

~~~
Osiris
Sorry about that; I just grabbed the URL from the address bar and didn't pay
attention. I wasn't trying to highlight my comment.

------
Timmy_C
It's not bad. I like the simple design of it.

The previous logo had some details that got lost at smaller resolutions and
the icon itself was kind of a nondescript colorful futuristic object. This one
looks more like an icon and doesn't leave me asking, "What is it?"

~~~
callahad
It's not bad, but its design is somewhat dissonant compared to the more common
saturated, glossy, and photorealistic icons on Mac OS X.

------
Osiris
I just noticed it this morning. I saw my dock as and thought “What the hell
happened to the Chrome icon?!”

The new icon is really terrible. It might look okay at 256×256, but the tiny
little 48×48 taskbar icon looks like a child drew it in MS Paint. It is by the
far the ugliest icon I have on my taskbar, desktop, and start menu combined.

------
JCB_K
A mock-up was linked on HN a few days ago, it was quite close to the real
thing. I still think non 3d-logo's look really ugly on the OSX Dock. (another
example: Handbrake.) Ah well, replacing the icon is easy anyway.

------
enomar
Definitely a good idea to change the icon. The old one looked like an evil
robot eye. Not the best imagery for a company trying to convince everyone they
aren't an evil robot...

------
puffofvirtue
I wonder if it's supposed to make it clear that it's a dev (i.e. unpolished)
build rather than the stable one.

